# removing and replacing vinyl siding



## sisyphus (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all, Have 2 questions here. have to install new ductwork for a rangehood. how do I remove the vinyl siding and how do I install a new piece of siding to cover up the old duct opening? thanks


----------



## joecaption (Apr 4, 2011)

You will need a pair of Snips and a siding removal tool. There both sold at Home Depot or Lowes near where the sidings sold. There should be no need to go buy any siding.
What we do is remove all the siding that's going to be in the way, cut the hole for the vent though the wall and install a large siding block laying on it's side on the wall to install the siding around. The outside vent gets attached to the siding block. You never just run the siding up againt a soild vent hood. The siding moves about 3/8' over cource of the day from heat and cold so a siding block covers up the sheathing but allows the siding to move behind it..


----------



## sisyphus (Apr 4, 2011)

joecaption said:


> You will need a pair of Snips and a siding removal tool. There both sold at Home Depot or Lowes near where the sidings sold. There should be no need to go buy any siding.
> What we do is remove all the siding that's going to be in the way, cut the hole for the vent though the wall and install a large siding block laying on it's side on the wall to install the siding around. The outside vent gets attached to the siding block. You never just run the siding up againt a soild vent hood. The siding moves about 3/8' over cource of the day from heat and cold so a siding block covers up the sheathing but allows the siding to move behind it..



Thanks, I didn't think about that. but what do I do with the old exhaust opening. the new opening will be a few inches above it. thanks


----------



## CharlieO (Apr 5, 2011)

Remove enough siding to move the piece with the existing hole up to where you will be putting the siding block, when you cut it for the block you are going to install, hopefully it covers the old hole, other wise you will have to get a new piece.


----------



## sisyphus (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for the info. just have to wait for the rain to stop before starting.


----------

